# New user. Archery not quite starting over



## KenPCPilot (Oct 15, 2010)

I used to be an avid bow hunter and back yard archer but have been out of it for 15 years. I started back this year and got a mule deer doe my 3rd day out in Sept. I am a bit outdated compared to my buddies set ups. My Martin is 22 years old and I am shooting Easton Game getter aluminums. I am looking at modernizing. I sure was impressed with the silent speed and accuracy my buddies had. I am looking at the Bow Tech Destroyer 350. Bow hunting deer and elk are my primary uses and need something for a little bit longer range confidence up to 50 yards.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## M7Archer (Oct 12, 2010)

KenPCPilot said:


> I used to be an avid bow hunter and back yard archer but have been out of it for 15 years. I started back this year and got a mule deer doe my 3rd day out in Sept. I am a bit outdated compared to my buddies set ups. My Martin is 22 years old and I am shooting Easton Game getter aluminums. I am looking at modernizing. I sure was impressed with the silent speed and accuracy my buddies had. I am looking at the Bow Tech Destroyer 350. Bow hunting deer and elk are my primary uses and need something for a little bit longer range confidence up to 50 yards.


I would recommend you try the 350 and compare it against the Mathews Monster 7, the Z7, the Reezen and the Bowtech Admiral... I loved all those bows and it took me a while to choose but I could not be happier.

btw, I was out for 12 years when I picked it back up. Congrats on holding your own first time back out:cheers:

Here is an accessory heads up for you...

Arrow rests - Look at the following. 

QAD
Ripcord Code Red
Vapor Trail Limb Driver

Can't go wrong with any of them...

Whisker biscuit

Code red works great for me, but the QAD and the Vapor trail are awesome as well. Plan to replace my Whisker Biscuit on the Bowtech with a Limb Driver and carbons real soon... Vapor trail is less friendly in the stand as it does not completely contain the arrow but truly is a dynamite rest

Happy shopping


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## AZHULK (Oct 6, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* KenPCPIlot. Have fun here.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

AZHULK said:


> welcome


:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* AZHULK. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

